
Go-hn: command line client for Hacker News, written in Go - r3bl
http://codeblog.shank.in/go-hn-command-line-client-for-hacker-news-written-in-golang/
======
lionyo
Here's one in Python, for those who want choices:
[https://github.com/donnemartin/haxor-
news](https://github.com/donnemartin/haxor-news)

------
vinceyuan
Wow, Golang again!

Let me show my web client for hacker news
[http://hackernewsroom.com](http://hackernewsroom.com) built with Golang too.

------
Gonzih
Why does it need phantomjs? There is an official HN api that can be used. If
it uses phantomjs why not just use lynx/links/links2?

~~~
crypticlizard
He did it as a quick hack, I imagine he just didn't notice the API

~~~
Gonzih
But there are dozens of quick hacks like that on the internet. I have 4
similar things on my github account. Nothing special about them. I never
though there might be any need to put that on a HN.

~~~
reimertz

      Nothing special about them. I never though there might be any need to put that on a HN.
    

Apparently they are special enough to get more upvotes than other stuff. Maybe
you should reconsider submitting one of your hacks. :)

------
crypticlizard
I like that this is posted on Gitlab, even if GL interface needs work when I
compare it to Github, at least it's not GH (in an era where all open-s0urce
code is on GH). Diversity is inspiring to me!

~~~
r3bl
I wouldn't say it needs work. It's just... different. We got so used to GitHub
that we kind of expect other projects to just copy its design. GitLab is not
doing that and I respect it. Who cares if I need one more click to see the
files in the repo?

~~~
sytse
Thanks! We're open to improvements but the default view will probably stay the
same. If you want you can change the default project view
[http://i.imgur.com/mlkPInw.png](http://i.imgur.com/mlkPInw.png)

------
jiiam
I like better the universal command line client, i.e. w3m. Pity that some
websites are so strict about js.

~~~
spurgu
I actually started browsing HN using Links the other day. Neither Links nor
w3m really work with the comments though (they aren't properly nested). Plus
points to w3m for having mouse support. I don't see go-hn supporting comments
either though I haven't tried it yet).

------
maxaf
How's this better than links?
[http://www.aboutlinux.info/2007/02/links2-cross-platform-
con...](http://www.aboutlinux.info/2007/02/links2-cross-platform-console-
based-web.html?m=1)

~~~
Gracana
I'm going to give it a shot, hopefully it does text wrap nicely and provides a
proper hierarchical view. I tried HN in all the text browsers, and those are
two problems that are common to all of them. I've stuck with my preferred
choice, elinks, and it does pretty well otherwise.

[edit] Oh, phantomjs... I don't want to install that on this machine. :|

~~~
maxaf
Hierarchical view is a no-go, alas. Some people might view this as a feature
:)

------
guilhermepontes
hn-cli?

------
akerro
Why should I care in what language it's written in?

~~~
yomism
The only way that it affects you it's because Go programs can be compiled to a
static binary. So from the final user perspective you just download it and put
the executable in your path.

Contrast with Python, Node, Ruby... apps where you have to install via Pip,
NPM, Gems.

But the real answer it's that Go is in the top of the hype curve right now (I
say this as a Go fan myself).

~~~
mholt
I agree with your comment, but I want to respond to one part:

> But the real answer it's that Go is in the top of the hype curve right now
> (I say this as a Go fan myself).

Hype is irrelevant to the advantages of using Go. End users of Go programs
benefit for technical reasons, not social ones.

~~~
lghh
> End users of Go programs benefit for technical reasons, not social ones.

I see developer benefit if they enjoy the language, but what are the benefits
to the end user?

